# New Ob 26rs Owner Needs New Name



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Closed the deal this afternoon with Customers First RV on a new 26RS Outback! Planning to take delivery either Wednesday or Thursday next week, which will let us do a quick turn-around and finish out the kids' spring break with a maiden voyage in the new OB.

I have been hanging around and posting since October(?) as "justlookin", and now that name just doesn't seem to fit! I have asked Vern to change my screen name to something more appropriate, short and descriptive. While thinking about what it should be, I noticed a posting of a fellow Outbacker from that state just to the south of us and got an idea.

In the interest of "regional balance", I have settled on "GoVols"!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Congrats on the 26 RS. We love ours.

Randy


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

justlookin said:


> Closed the deal this afternoon with Customers First RV on a new 26RS Outback! Planning to take delivery either Wednesday or Thursday next week, which will let us do a quick turn-around and finish out the kids' spring break with a maiden voyage in the new OB.
> 
> I have been hanging around and posting since October(?) as "justlookin", and now that name just doesn't seem to fit! I have asked Vern to change my screen name to something more appropriate, short and descriptive. While thinking about what it should be, I noticed a posting of a fellow Outbacker from that state just to the south of us and got an idea.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new Outback.....RollTide is still available if you haven't settled on GoVols


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

*Welcome*


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats on looking & finding! Looks like you have a new OB, a new name, AND a new Avatar!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 26RS from another 26'er

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats...

How about justlookingood?


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations DoneLookin


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Waslooking,

Congratulations on the new Outback deal. sunny I know you will be glad to make that maiden voyage. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Welcome to the 26RS family!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Congrats...
> 
> How about justlookingood?
> 
> ...


or just "lookingood" or "lookinup"

Tadger's full name is "Here'sLookinAtMe"...he'll share.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*congrats on the new 26rs*









now you're "donelookin"

darrel


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You got a nice Outback but you never stop looking


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Congrats and I must say you have good taste with your avatar.

Go Vols!!

Hope the Lady Vols can go all the way this year - will be rooting for them tomorrow.

Enjoy your new Outback.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Justlookin,

Congrats on your new Outback!

You can change your name to anything OTHER than TheDude!









Good luck with your new trailer.

Mark


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback, hope tha madian voyage goes great. We are going out in two weeks when kids off school.

You could go from just looking to :

looking good
just cause

if you want to keep any words from your previous name or just make up a new one and keep the titlte "formally known as" under the avatar.


----------



## toddot (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats from another 26RS. We love it and will be going to Branson this next weekend. My daughter just enrolled at the University of Arkansas...so the Weee! Pigggg! Souieeee! will see the VOLS in the SEC.

Have fun with the new Outback!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Glad you have bought the new Outback and are joning us as a full-fleged Outbacker, congrats!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats on the new 26RS!!! I sense you might be "lookin" for an aviatar......how about this one??


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

3LEES said:


> Congrats on the new 26RS!!! I sense you might be "lookin" for an aviatar......how about this one??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YIKES!!

Not a Gator


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> You got a nice Outback but you never stop looking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations GoVols on the new Outback, and the new handle!

I have a niece that played ball under Pat Summitt for several years (and a couple of National championships!), great school!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

*Congrats on the new Handle, GoVols!!!*


----------

